# Lost code for security guard



## frontierboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Replacing controller on my fisher ht and don't have the security code anymore how can you rest it to work again?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, think about.......


Keep thinking......






Thinking?







OK,if it was common knowledge to defeat the system, why would it be offered? 

Price out a new module.


----------



## frontierboy (Nov 12, 2007)

I think i found the answer to my own question I do not necessarily need a new module the dealer can reset it with the gray controller or bring the module in and they can so it that way as well. It also seem that they use a key pattern that pushes down all the buttons except for one.



1olddogtwo;2038271 said:


> OK, think about.......
> 
> Keep thinking......
> 
> ...


----------



## Pezza (Feb 15, 2019)

They did it to my controller today.. they used the grey controller with a metal plate that goes on top of your control buttons... it didnt work...so they sold me a power cable for $150 and that didnt work either...now they want to sell me another cable to serve if that's it...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pezza said:


> They did it to my controller today.. they used the grey controller with a metal plate that goes on top of your control buttons... it didnt work...so they sold me a power cable for $150 and that didnt work either...now they want to sell me another cable to serve if that's it...


You need a plow side module. No idea why they thought a new cable would fix it the first time, let alone a second time.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> You need a plow side module. No idea why they thought a new cable would fix it the first time, let alone a second time.


How else do they add on two $150 cables to a module purchase?


----------



## Pezza (Feb 15, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> You need a plow side module. No idea why they thought a new cable would fix it the first time, let alone a second time.


I will ask them about plow side module monday. Thank you...


----------

